# Lucky bamboo + tank setup



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

So yeah. I bought a really long bit of lucky bamboo a few weeks ago. It's growing quite well, new leaves on the top. I think it's simply the cutest thing sticking out of the tank and being all curly. I got it for 3 bucks, too! I'm thinking of nabbing another for the bottom tank and letting it grow out the top! lol


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Cute 

I "think" as long as the leaves are out of water, it will work but if the leaves are under water, the bamboo will die..or so I have been told...??


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, bamboo is not an aquatic plant so it shouldn't be fully submerged or will die and rot. But as long as the tank is just serving as an oversized "vase" for it, it should be ok...


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

It is supposed to rot but you can grow it as a bog plant as long as it is not fully submerged


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Cute  3$?!?!? How did you manage that one?!?


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah my walmart was selling the... I think they're 16 inch ones? For three bucks as gifts, and little 6 inch ones for 2 bucks. I picked a big one cause it was big enough to have the leaves above the water line. I know they aren't fully submersible, but I thought it would be fun to try with a tall one for just three dollars!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I like its little swirly top 
I only see small bamboo at petco, and its almost always dead or dying


----------



## EmptyPages (Jul 19, 2012)

*Tank*

What kind of tank do you have on the top of that shelf?


----------

